# Preparing to upgrade to MacOS 10.15



## NicholasG (Oct 23, 2019)

I've been running a (free) app called Go64 on my iMac (Go64). It lists all the 32 bit code on your Mac. On my Mac there are a bunch of things from Apple (which I assume they will update in Catalina) plus lots of Adobe stuff. 

Anyone know if Adobe plans to replace these with 64 bit code or are they just "cruft" that has built up over time and can be ignored?

Thanks!
Nicholas


----------



## Zenon (Oct 23, 2019)

I just went through that. Adobe will take care of itself. Everything will be fine. After the update on my Macbook Air I uninstalled/deleted old LR, old PS  apps. I'm actually cleaning up my iMac ahead  of time as I'm getting a new one soon. I went through the libraries - application support and cleaned stuff up. Found LR4  in there. You might not want to get rid of stuff you aren't sure about until after the update. 

I had  go 64 app as well. There was so much in there I basically gave up.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 23, 2019)

I decided to go through the list and get rid of all the 32 bit apps. This is on the device that is running Catalina.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2019)

If you're on subscription, that's cruft from old software.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 23, 2019)

While deleting 32 bit apps sometimes there were other documents, etc in the folders. I wasn't sure if I should touch those unless I knew what they were. I don't if they create performance issues that are noticeable.

New comp in 2 weeks and I'm still on the fence about a clean install vs cloning over. The Mac dealer said just to clone and I asked about the good plus the bad coming over. He said that is usually in your mail and they could clean that up.  

I'm doing quite a bit of reading and the only things I care about are accounts, mail accounts, calendars (we sync 5) and notes. The rest I can do it myself with confidence.  Johan gave me some advice so I'm deciding between the easy button or not. Nothing ever goes smoothly. I did clone my iMac and set up me Macbook Air using that.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 23, 2019)

Just for the benefit of others, you don't have to install additional software to see the 32-bit apps. If you go to About this Mac, System Report, Software, Applications you can see the 32 / 64 bit apps (click the column header to sort)


----------



## NicholasG (Oct 23, 2019)

Yes but using “About this Mac” could give you “false positives”. For example a 64 bit program that uses a 32 bit framework would not show up. The Go64 app shows all 32 bit code on your machine.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 23, 2019)

I started with that and tried out with Go64. It shows the path at the bottom. Not sure if I seen that using the Mac.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 23, 2019)

I was wondering why listed i1 Profiler was 32 and yet I could open it. A handy app.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2019)

Zenon said:


> New comp in 2 weeks and I'm still on the fence about a clean install vs cloning over. The Mac dealer said just to clone and I asked about the good plus the bad coming over. He said that is usually in your mail and they could clean that up.


FWIW, I tend to use a new computer as an opportunity for a clean install, and the Catalina 32/64 bit issue would definitely swing it for me. There's something lovely about a squeaky clean start. But YMMV.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 23, 2019)

Yes that does intrigue me. I know I want it


----------



## rob211 (Oct 23, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Just for the benefit of others, you don't have to install additional software to see the 32-bit apps. If you go to About this Mac, System Report, Software, Applications you can see the 32 / 64 bit apps (click the column header to sort)





NicholasG said:


> Yes but using “About this Mac” could give you “false positives”. For example a 64 bit program that uses a 32 bit framework would not show up. The Go64 app shows all 32 bit code on your machine.



I'd also suggest G64. Using the macOS "About This Mac" method was wildly inaccurate, as was the listing within it called "Legacy apps." There were many applications I had deleted long ago, as well as many that it missed. Go64 also has a nice feature where you can do a "Show in Finder" so you can delete it. MUCH better.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks, really helpful, I hadn’t realized the limitations of the Mac info.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 23, 2019)

rob211 said:


> Go64 also has a nice feature where you can do a "Show in Finder" so you can delete it. MUCH better.


And even better than that: run Go64 as root, then you can use the Trash button to trash apps directly from witin Go64, rather than having to reveal them in the Finder one by one and then deleting them in the Finder one by one.

Open the Terminal and type *sudo /Applications/Go64.app/Contents/MacOS/Go64*

You can quit the Terminal after Go64 has launched, to speed up the rest of the process.


----------



## NicholasG (Oct 24, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If you're on subscription, that's cruft from old software.



I'm not in the mood to do a clean install of Catalina, but I'm interested in removing everything Adobe and then installing LR Classic 9.0 which I assume will arrive in the next month or so.

Do you have a post somewhere that details the steps to do that without losing any data?

Thanks!

Nicholas


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 24, 2019)

NicholasG said:


> Do you have a post somewhere that details the steps to do that without losing any data?


Notes on the CC Cleaner may be of interest to you on this post:

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/threads/64bit-catalina-released.38590/#post-1254068


----------



## Woodbutcher (Oct 25, 2019)

Just as a note to those thinking of upgrading.  I have two personal macs and one work mac.  I upgraded the work mac because it is fairly clean from a software standpoint and also I'm one of the IT guys and I wanted to have an idea of any issues before we have other employees upgrade.  I won't be upgrading my personal ones for quite a while based on how it has gone so far.

Unless you desperately need some of the features of Catalina, hold off.  I've never had a version of MacOS act so flakey.  I have to reboot a couple of times a week and I used to go months without a restart.  I use Chrome, MS Office and Slack and that's about it for major apps.  Even with the Catalina update that came out a few days ago, I've still had to reboot because of issues.  So, relax, give Apple and the 3rd party software companies a chance to sort things out.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 26, 2019)

Woodbutcher said:


> Just as a note to those thinking of upgrading. I have two personal macs and one work mac. I upgraded the work mac because it is fairly clean from a software standpoint and also I'm one of the IT guys and I wanted to have an idea of any issues before we have other employees upgrade. I won't be upgrading my personal ones for quite a while based on how it has gone so far.


Normally I am a "bleeding edge" early adopter when Apple comes out with an OS upgrade.   Your post confirms what I have been reading elsewhere wrt Lightroom.  I'm going to wait  a few iterations from Apple and Adobe before I update to Catalina.


----------



## NicholasG (Oct 27, 2019)

So my plan is: -

1) Use the Lightroom Queen's free eBook "Lightroom – Moving to a New Computer eBook" to figure out what files I need to keep
2) Uninstall Lightroom Classic using Creative Cloud app
3) Carry out the tasks described here - Use the Creative Cloud Cleaner Tool to solve installation problems to remove the Creative Cloud app
4) Reinstall Creative Cloud app and Lightroom Classic
5) Use "Lightroom – Moving to a New Computer eBook" to re-customize Lightroom Classic
6) Install 10.15.2 when it is available


----------



## clee01l (Oct 28, 2019)

NicholasG said:


> So my plan is: -
> 
> 1) Use the Lightroom Queen's free eBook "Lightroom – Moving to a New Computer eBook" to figure out what files I need to keep
> 2) Uninstall Lightroom Classic using Creative Cloud app
> ...


I think your plan will work.    However,  as pointed out (maybe elsewhere),  Adobe has not updated Lightroom or Lightroom Classic since before Catalina was released.   I am not updating from 10/14.x until Adobe has a new update that might address some Catalina issues from their end.


----------



## NicholasG (Oct 29, 2019)

Revised plan: -

1) Clean up Lightroom classic folders etc.
2) When LR Classic 9.1 is available  use the Lightroom Queen's free eBook "Lightroom – Moving to a New Computer eBook" to figure out what files I need to keep
3) Uninstall Lightroom Classic using Creative Cloud app
4) Carry out the tasks described here - Use the Creative Cloud Cleaner Tool to solve installation problems to remove the Creative Cloud app
5) Install Creative Cloud app and Lightroom Classic 9.1
6) Use "Lightroom – Moving to a New Computer eBook" to re-customize Lightroom Classic
7) Install Catalina when LR Classic 9.x is stable AND MacOS is at >= MacOS 10.15.2


----------

